# where to walk the dog in palm jumeirah?



## Olyaqueen (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello. I'm planning to move to palm with my doggy. Well, found a pet allowed building, but as far as I know palm is not a pet friendly area. I used to walk him in the ittihad park, while visited my friends, but in the Internet it says that pets are not allowed there. Is this true or I can still walk him (on the leash, cleaning after him)? Or are there any other nice places I can take him?
Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can walk him on the perimeter of the park (i.e. the paved surface outside of the jogging track) I'm pretty sure. If not, just do what everyone else does and do it anyway.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

the dubai way would be to buy it a treadmill.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't walk him on the track - the last thing a runner or walker wants is dog c*ap on the cushioned surface.

As Gavtek says, its the outside path or nowhere else.


----------



## Olyaqueen (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies) I've got space near my building where I can walk him, just wanned to find some gardens cause he's used to them.. as well as socialising with other doggys(
BTW hilarious about the treadmill)


----------

